# Looking for truppenfahrrad handlebars.



## leo healy (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi Lads 

  I am looking for a pair of detachable express handlebars either complete or just the handlebars ,and  preferably  from within the EU, as post and tax is killing everything.  Thanks,


----------



## blackcat (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello;
Good luck with your search, i'm looking for 2 for mine  😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## leo healy (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi Lads.

Found a set, though chromed originally they were painted black and i have painted them again ,i have now promised no more truppenfahrrad🥱 only a few parts to tidy up 1-2 of the bikes ,and maybe some things thrown at me cheeeep !. Box with other handle bars, removed makes storing bikes easier .


----------

